# Your favorite cleaning products?



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

So for the time being I am doing trashouts, cleaning and mow and weeds in foreclosed mobile homes. Most of the time the water and electric are off and I was wondering if anyone here had some magic cleaners that they just love.

My biggest problem is getting soap scum off without wrenching my back scrubbing the shower for 30min. I've tried several brands and am not impressed yet.

My second concern is toxicity to myself by using these products often and alot without gloves. Natural cleaners would be nice, but I have found they do not work as well.


Your favorites/suggestions?

Shower/tubs -
Kitchen -
Window frames -
removing black scuffs and marks -
oven cleaner -


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Buy a good steamer for $6-700 and steam it off. Electric & water off? No big deal. Carry your generator and buckets of water like we all do and get 'er done


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> Buy a good steamer for $6-700 and steam it off. Electric & water off? No big deal. Carry your generator and buckets of water like we all do and get 'er done


Had no idea that could be done thanks. Any recommendations on brands/models or specs to look for when choosing one? Shopping by price doesn't always ensure you get a well built product that works as it should.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Have you tried Simple Green? It is nontoxic and smells nice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

The best product for cleaning mobile homes is a tractor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

thom said:


> The best product for cleaning mobile homes is a tractor.





:laughing::laughing::laughing: That's funny even though I've owned one before!! I didn't mind it and kind of liked being kidded about being white trash. If a girl can't laugh about herself, who can she laugh about.:laughing:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

For general cleaning Simple Green is my prime choice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Ever heard of Zep products? There all purpose cleaner is called zep Exo, it beats simple green hands down. Works on anything,from engine blocks to stoves. Love that stuff ,but its alittle pricey ,about $85 for a 4 gal pail. You can dilute that 4 gal into about 60 gals of light cleaner like simple green, or leave it full strength for some bad arse stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

jobu said:


> So for the time being I am doing trashouts, cleaning and mow and weeds in foreclosed mobile homes. Most of the time the water and electric are off and I was wondering if anyone here had some magic cleaners that they just love.
> 
> My biggest problem is getting soap scum off without wrenching my back scrubbing the shower for 30min. I've tried several brands and am not impressed yet.
> 
> ...


My favorite cleaner is SOMEONE ELSE!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

We use oven cleaner on almost everything. If oven cleaner and SOS pads can't clean it, I tell them that's as good as it gets. I mainly do P&P so generally all I am cleaning is the fridge and toilet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Try Scrubbing Bubbles spray on the DRY shower glass. Let it soak for 30 minutes or so. Or Fabuloso does a pretty good job also. Fabuloso is a great all-around cleaner/degreaser/soap scum remover/floor cleaner and smells great too. For toilets and enamel or cultured marble sinks, try The Works. The Works is cheap but be careful - it will eat thru anything. Doesn't smell very good though and has strong fumes. I don't use any of these products without gloves.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

*m*



Curb Appeal REO said:


> Try Scrubbing Bubbles spray on the DRY shower glass. Let it soak for 30 minutes or so. Or Fabuloso does a pretty good job also. Fabuloso is a great all-around cleaner/degreaser/soap scum remover/floor cleaner and smells great too. For toilets and enamel or cultured marble sinks, try The Works. The Works is cheap but be careful - it will eat thru anything. Doesn't smell very good though and has strong fumes. I don't use any of these products without gloves.


Bon Ami


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Diffidently have to agree with Simple Green and Zep. However if you get a bad fridge or tub stain Simple Green and Bleach Shower Spray. Spray both into refrigerator/Stain one at a time and it will cause a chemical reaction and heat to 104 Degrees and the stain will come right up and Frig will smell clean in about 20 Minutes. **Warning** This should be done with a respirator, causes toxic fumes for a few seconds for the people that need to be warned. :nuke:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

NEOklahoma said:


> Diffidently have to agree with Simple Green and Zep. However if you get a bad fridge or tub stain Simple Green and Bleach Shower Spray. Spray both into refrigerator/Stain one at a time and it will cause a chemical reaction and heat to 104 Degrees and the stain will come right up and Frig will smell clean in about 20 Minutes. **Warning** This should be done with a respirator, causes toxic fumes for a few seconds for the people that need to be warned. :nuke:


I've never heard of that one. I'll try it next time. Zep and mineral spirits is a good mix too. Makes a thick gel:thumbsup


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

You know, some of these chemical combos make mustard gas, right?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Curb Appeal REO said:


> You know, some of these chemical combos make mustard gas, right?


Not the ones I use. When's the last time you heard of someone making mustard gas by mistake?:wink


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

mbobbish734 said:


> Not the ones I use. When's the last time you heard of someone making mustard gas by mistake?:wink


The last time I poured bleach in a toilet after my business partner had already hit it with ammonia? :whistling


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Curb Appeal REO said:


> You know, some of these chemical combos make mustard gas, right?


Hence the Warning
**Warning** This should be done with a respirator, causes toxic fumes for a few seconds for the people that need to be warned. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Curb Appeal REO said:


> The last time I poured bleach in a toilet after my business partner had already hit it with ammonia? :whistling


Yeah that's bad, but it creates chlorine gas not mustard gas. Simple green is fairly safe, and Zep exo can be mixed with mineral spirits or naptha. You got to know what can and can't be mixed,or just stck to scrubbing bubbles( " they scrub so you don't have too")


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

My favorite is subbing out the cleaning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

thom said:


> The best product for cleaning mobile homes is a tractor.


nice one!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Any woman! There is not a man alive that can clean a house like a woman. Women have that eye for all the little things. If i didn't have a checklist, I'd be screwed. All of my maids are females.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Has anyone used PaverCleen? There is a video located here. http://www.pavercleen.com

I wanted to see before I purchase.

Thanks 
Bolton


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Costco Lysol or Colrox toilet cleaner Jel. We trashout the kitchen and bathrooms first drop the chems and when the trash out is half done start the janit in the kit and bathrooms . Let the chems soak and work while you working and you will cut your time down , in essence you are working smarter not harder letting the chems work like another employee. LOTS OF VENTALATION


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

The best cleaner we ever used was Kaboom in the purple jug. But, as with anything that really works, they quit making it.

Oxiclean, I haven't tried all their products, but all that I have tried will work on most stains.

Chlorine Gas = bad. Steer clear of making your own hazardous gas clouds. :thumbup:


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

We use oven cleaner on the stoves and vent hoods that have baked on grease. For the tubs and glass, we use a product from a janitorial supply house that is an acid based product. It works great! Similar to the guys that do the reglazing when they use pool acid to prep the tubs. Pummice stone for the toilets and some sinks. The traditional name brand cleaners (simple green/zep) dont work well. We also get complimented on our cleanings regularly.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

Zep exo!!! nuff said.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

Awesome from the dollar store.


----------



## little mama (Jul 15, 2013)

*The best product for cleaning mobile homes is a tractor.*



thom said:


> The best product for cleaning mobile homes is a tractor.


In reply to: 
Sometimes you can call in the big bad wolf and just him blow them trailers down.:yes:


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

you can dilute vinegar and water or purchase windex with vinegar for multi cleaning and pledge makes an all purpose cleaner work great on any surface the best steamer I have found is the shark work great make sure you get one with the attachments The works is a great product for cleaning toilets and with a little old fashion elbow grease you have yourself a clean house


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

One of my favorite products is a toilet bowl cleaner called "The Works." It costs $1.70 at Big Lots for a large bottle. You can also get it a Home Depot. I prefer the thicker version. I have found very few things it will not clean. 

It is especially good at removing the yellow stains in toilets and bath tubs caused by hard water. 

One word of caution. It will eat away the chrome finish on sink fixtures and turn them in to clean brass.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> One of my favorite products is a toilet bowl cleaner called "The Works." It costs $1.70 at Big Lots for a large bottle. You can also get it a Home Depot. I prefer the thicker version. I have found very few things it will not clean.
> 
> It is especially good at removing the yellow stains in toilets and bath tubs caused by hard water.
> 
> One word of caution. It will eat away the chrome finish on sink fixtures and turn them in to clean brass.


Isn't that the truth. My house was no more than 3 months old after building it, used that crap on my basement tub. Must have been some sitting on top of the drain overnight....ate that pop up drain clear through over night. Kinda scary what it can do. $1.75 bottle of cleaner ended up costing me $60 in parts.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

MEAN GREEN it's about $8.00 per gallon and you can use it concentrated or diluted and it's a multi purpose cleaner.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I don't think the product matters as much as the tool. A stiff brush with a sturdy handle does the majority of the work. Good ones at the Dollar Store. Longer handles with more leverage at Menards.


----------

